# Becuase we all can be a little mental sometimes; a super list of mental health resources



## wildboy860 (May 15, 2010)

I recently remembered this super list of mental health related links. anything from rape to sex abuse, to depression to sleep disorders you can find it all here! 

WE R NOT ALONE - OTEP - THE LEGION I hope this helps!


----------



## junkpolecat99 (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm always alone and crying!!!!


----------

